# How to legally sell goat milk?



## lucky777 (Oct 22, 2009)

Where I live, it's legal to sell goat milk (raw) but if you advertise, you have to get a license or get inspected or something? Can anyone tell me what I need to do to sell it legally and how much it will cost? Or does anyone know a website about this?


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Here in Missouri, I know a lady that sells cow's milk. She has a small in-home, table-top pasteurizer that she uses, then she says she has to have the buyer supply their own container---else that would have to be approved and all that. She does not advertise, using word-of-mouth only. Whether she's totally legal or not, I don't care cause that milk is soooooooooo good and I know her cows are healthy and not getting anti-biotics or chemicals. You might check your state attorney-general's website for legal questions.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

super regulated and illegal here on the north coast of California...anything that gets sold is far far far under the table.


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Simple

call your state Dept of Agriculture

or go online

I live in NC. I google NC Dept of Agriculture and you get into that website and it has all you need to know and exactly WHO TO CALL to know all the legal requirements.

So google your state Dept of Agri

don't guess or anything--find the right answer fast


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Depends on where you are located. Here in Arkansas you can sell up to 100 gallons raw goat milk per month off the farm without a permit. You cannot sell raw cow milk at all.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Milk laws, by state:
http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Alice beat me to it.  Here in CO it is illegal to sell, so I used that site to find my "cowshare" for raw milk... most of the "goat shares" had been taken, not as many goats here.


----------



## Joel12mi (Oct 2, 2009)

Could you sell raw goat milk for making soap with out any of the legal issues????


----------



## deetu (Dec 19, 2004)

I know someone who leases her goats to people for the purpose of milk. They keep the goats on her property and she feeds, cares for and milks them for the person.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

Here they say that leasing the goat is jsut a way to get around the law--we have to have a sign posted that says NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION and I have them sign a note that states the milk is not for human consumption and I put stickers on the jars-BUT I can't help what they do with it after it leaves my place.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree with Carolyn, see if you can legally sell it as animal feed. What they do with it after it leaves your farm is none of your knowledge or concern. And since you know that humans will be drinking it please keep everything safe and sanitary.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Here in Ohio, "indivisible herd shares" have been upheld in a court decision. (The ODA does not like it, but there is not much they can do about it.) A herd share means that you own a share of the herd, so that the consumer is not "buying" the milk. The milk already belongs to him/her. It involves 2 contracts. The "herd share" contract defines how many shares the consumer owns, and what the consumer is entitled to The second contract is a "boarding contract." This contract defines how much the person taking care of the animals will be compensated per share.
Also, in Ohio, one can sell raw goat milk (not cow milk) as animal feed as long as it is properly labeled. I asked a lawyer what would happen if someone bought "animal feed' milk and then used it for human consumption..... He recommended against it, because the authorities could claim that I actually knew that it was being used for human consumption.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

We did "donations for feed" for our eggs until we got approved by the state to sell eggs. I wonder if you could give away milk word of mouth and accept donations for feed? We are getting a couple of goats this spring, but we have no plans to ever get more than a few. In Idaho only "commercial" grade dairy operations, mechanichal milkers only, are legal. ie-large scale commercial dairies. The dairy industry in Boise has the lawmakers locked up tight.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

We laugh about it, it's easier to by a semi-automatic assault rifle in Idaho than a gallon of local farm milk.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

duckidaho said:


> We did "donations for feed" for our eggs until we got approved by the state to sell eggs. I wonder if you could give away milk word of mouth and accept donations for feed? We are getting a couple of goats this spring, but we have no plans to ever get more than a few. In Idaho only "commercial" grade dairy operations, mechanichal milkers only, are legal. ie-large scale commercial dairies. The dairy industry in Boise has the lawmakers locked up tight.


Here in Ohio.....a couple years ago, the ODA actually sent an undercover drug agent to an Amish man's farm to try to buy raw cow milk. The Amish farmer said that he could not sell him any. The drug agent then went on and on about all the health problems he was experiencing. the Amish farmer finally said that he would GIVE him some milk. The agent went to his car and had the farmer fill his container. The farmer again refused to accept money. The drug agent laid $2 down as a "donation."
Then they took the Amish farmer to court.
(I attended the trial........and was totally disgusted that our tax money was spent on paying some drug agent to lie and, basically, entrap this farmer. Apparently the judge was not too impressed with their efforts either,)


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

Billooo2, that is so sad to hear! When so many "real" crimes go unpunished, that something like that happens is digusting!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Here in NY you need a permit. But that is easy and free. One must comply with the regulations. They all are very common sense and I would abide by them any way. 
Clean equipment, clean floors, clean barn, healthy goats.
I sell milk year round and have a huge demand for it.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

In WI it is illegal to sell raw milk period. Not for human use, not for soap, not for animal use, only to commercial dairies.


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

In TN, we have legal 'pet food' and they just reworded the law to allow 'shares' sales of raw milk. 

This is being tested by TDA- I had a carload of them up my driveway last year when I gave info about 'shares' on a yahoogroups list and in the Knoxville paper. So, either someone turned me in or they are monitoring the lists. They said I had been turned in for selling milk and since I have not sold anything, I found it funny and disingenuous that I had indeed been turned in. They left quick when I gave them my info on 'how' I was connected with the State and esp. after I shoved my boobs in their face while talking to them.........LOL!

Anyway, there is an article in a recent Dairy Goat Journal about a young man who is successfully doing herd shares. He sent me copies of his documents and I will tailor them to my needs. 

You might say it is similar to syndicating a stallion. Pretty easy if you get all the 'i's' dotted and 't's' crossed.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

legally, that site says i can sell, but i must have an 'offical' bottling set up. i can only imagine what that would take??! $$$$. so i give my extra away, and if they leave me a gift, super.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Poked around this morning and I guess there are a few "cowshares" operations that are tolerated by the dept. of health in Idaho.


----------



## Silverwolff (Jun 3, 2007)

Duckidaho, what are those sites? I grew up on raw Jersey milk from our cows in Montana, and was witness to all the BS that my mom went through in selling milk. First it was legal to sell 'pet milk', then it wasn't, then you couldn't sell it for any purpose, then you couldn't GIVE it away, etc. etc. etc. Yeesh. 

I'd love to find a cowshare or a source for raw milk locally, the gal I used to buy from downsized her herd, so she didn't have enough to keep me on the roster. I know of one other lady who has Jerseys, but...I know of some of her cows through a friend, and apparently these cows get recurrent mastitis so I'm inclined to just not drink any milk.

PS- I'm just north of Moscow, what part of 'central' Idaho are you at?


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to sell goat's milk here in GA. I sold it for "animal use only." That was legal here. The people brought their own containers. It was not up to me to check and see what kind of animals they were giving it to.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

All I know is that "cow shares" go on and it appeared that they weren't being shut down. I don't know who is doing them. Here is an interesting article on Idaho raw milk though. Maybe the future looks brighter.

http://www.capitalpress.com/idaho/CRD-raw-milk-follow-082809

I live outside of Genesee.


----------



## Silverwolff (Jun 3, 2007)

duckidaho said:


> All I know is that "cow shares" go on and it appeared that they weren't being shut down. I don't know who is doing them. Here is an interesting article on Idaho raw milk though. Maybe the future looks brighter.
> 
> http://www.capitalpress.com/idaho/CRD-raw-milk-follow-082809
> 
> I live outside of Genesee.


Well, we're practically neighbors!  I'm outside Princeton. I thought the pics of the barn on your blog looked 'Palousey'.

Thanks for the link, I'll read it in a bit. I think it's sad that like you say, it's easier in Idaho to legally buy a semi-automatic assault rifle than a gallon of good raw milk. Sheesh.


----------



## goat milkin mom (Jan 2, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Milk laws, by state:
> http://www.realmilk.com/milk-laws-1.html


Thanks for this link! I am making a copy of the MS laws as I write this. I was under the impression that the milk had to be pasturized and sold for animal consumption only - of course people can always claim they were using for animals...


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Rose, that link is from 2004, I wonder if anything has changed?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I wish I knew how often they update. Dunno!


----------



## Texasgoater (Jan 3, 2010)

A while ago when I lived in Idaho a dairy farmer sold his mild raw until the they came down on him for selling it for human consumption. So, he just put a big sign up on the barn, "Pig Milk for Sale"
It could be anything, dog milk or whatever. After it leaves your place it not your concern what is done with it. and I doubt very much if anyone can much issue with whomever buys it what they decide to do it. 

They could be eating dog food from a can for all any government off could no or care and not do anything about it.

Let the ringer who try to tell us how to do everything take a hike and do it your own way.

Good luck,

Justin


----------

